

How we build a startup in less than a week. - Paskulin
http://www.sillytrader.com/offer.php?id=92

======
Paskulin
How Sillytrader.com works:

1\. Seller (you put a service or a product on a sillytrader with a discount)
value 200$, price 100$, discount 50%

2\. Reseller (you put a product or a servis of a seller to your blog, website,
network...) you sell for 100$ and get 20% of the price.

3\. Buyer ( you can buy directly from sillytrader or from a reseller) you get
70% of the price.

4\. Sillytrade.com get's 10% of every deal

